# Turkey jerky Q-view



## ats32 (May 14, 2013)

This is about 3.5 lbs of turkey breast cut into strips and chunks. It was such a tender turkey breast that a lot of it fell apart. Sliced last night, started the marinade this morning since it's a strong marinade I usually never go over 6-8 hours.

1/2 cup low sodium soy sauce

1/4 cup siracha

1/4 cup honey

2 tbs crushed pepper/pepper flakes

After marinating...Place turkey on baking sheet, discard extra marinade, and pat dry the turkey with paper towel as much as possible.

At this time I usually add more chili flakes and lightly press it into the turkey, this is optional but I like everything besides my beer HOT.

Cook at 220F with no smoke for 1 hour and then drop temp to 150F for 2-3 hours with a light amount of smoke (I use apple). It's very easy to over smoke such small pieces of poultry.

Always store in fridge and it will stay fresh for two weeks but it won't last more than a day.













20130514_115212 (Large).jpg



__ ats32
__ May 14, 2013


----------



## ats32 (May 14, 2013)

Prep:













20130514_125902 (Large).jpg



__ ats32
__ May 14, 2013






On the MES40: It sure looks like a lot less once on the smoker...













20130514_130841 (Large).jpg



__ ats32
__ May 14, 2013


----------



## ats32 (May 14, 2013)

And there you have a couple strips pic.













20130514_221312 (Large).jpg



__ ats32
__ May 14, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks great! trying to come up with some alternatives to beef jerky.


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh wow, that looks great! I have been looking for turkey thighs for jerky but this post shows breasts are obviously a good choice too. Thanks for the post.

Disco


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 7, 2013)

Good looking jerky!!!


----------



## frosty (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks mighty fine to me!  Total success!


----------



## ats32 (Oct 7, 2013)

Disco said:


> Oh wow, that looks great! I have been looking for turkey thighs for jerky but this post shows breasts are obviously a good choice too. Thanks for the post.
> 
> Disco


Breasts are better...less fat so less time. It turns out great.


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 9, 2013)

ATS32 said:


> This is about 3.5 lbs of turkey breast cut into strips and chunks. It was such a tender turkey breast that a lot of it fell apart. Sliced last night, started the marinade this morning since it's a strong marinade I usually never go over 6-8 hours.
> 
> 1/2 cup low sodium soy sauce
> 
> ...


ATS32...morning.....back in the spring I was googling smokehouses and reading on smoking meat. The article I read and NO I couldn't tell you where it is, But it said to start smoking your meat at UNDER 200 degrees. The article said that at temps over 200 cooks the outside of the meat and it can no longer absorb the smoke. Just thought I'd throw that out there, wish I could find the article I read........Doc told me to lay off the Junk Food and start eating protein, you can eat all the meat you want. HHMMMM.....I bet a bag of that Turk Jerk would make those long boring miles I drive a little easier....Looks Fantastic...

SmokinMad


----------



## ats32 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've never found a problem with getting turkey or chicken to absorb smoke. Actually, I lightly smoke anyway because it absorbs so much.


----------



## old bones (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow!!    look like something that would be great while sitting in the deer stand.      I put that on my "Things to Do List"   
Did you ever try to make any with a cure so it could be saved for a longer period?    

Almost wish I didn't click on the link.   There goes the kitchen again...   I can almost taste it from here.  :biggrin:

John


----------



## ats32 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have never used a cure with turkey or chicken jerky because I usually never make a ton of it at once, I eat it too fast, and I keep it in the fridge.

That's why the first hour is important to run at a higher temp so it comes up to a safe temp. Some may say it's a backwards way of making jerky but it's so damn good and I have never had somebody not like it so I'll stick to my methods!


----------



## old bones (Oct 13, 2013)

I kind'a thought that was the reason for the high temp at the start.    I can see why it would be gone fast.  :biggrin:  

I was thinking of buying severl of the turkey type roasts and doing up a big batch.    We made deer jerky for many years and never used a cure because like your Turkey, it was a small batch and gone fast.    The thinking back then was the Soy Sauce was a salt and made a cure but now with our larger batches, I use a cure.     That looks so good that I can almost taste and smell it from here.   I gave up smoking so gum and jurky is my go to thing for now.

I just made some smoked tomatoes and my Q-Matz are soaking.  I do all my jurky on those Q-Matz from Todd.   Seem to save a lot of time.   The wife works tomorrow so one quick trip to the store and I'll be making some smoked Turkey Jerky..   :yahoo:

Thanks,

John


----------



## old bones (Oct 13, 2013)

Darn, that was post #13...  Can't stop there or I'll be in trouble ...  I think it has to do with the mess in the kitchen.    :biggrin:


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 13, 2013)

Since the doctor put me on meds I think I need to try the turkey jerky. Looks outstanding!


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 13, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> Darn, that was post #13... Can't stop there or I'll be in trouble ... I think it has to do with the mess in the kitchen.


Old Bones...Howdy....Congrats on ditchin the Bad Smokes....lol....its tuff but can be done....my F-N-L, dad, quit cold turkey (not smoked. lol)  after 55 yrs. Of course the quad by pass helped....Way To Go....

Ron


----------



## palladini (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you ever noticed, I have.  Most folks on this whole forum are above 30, most above 40 and up?  I do not think a single teenager or twenty something is on the forum. I guess they have not learned the low and slow method tastes so good.

Turkey bacon is something I might attempt in the next week or two, reason being, Thanksgiving is this weekend here in Canada and we usually see some great turkey sales just after this holiday up here.


----------



## ats32 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey...I'm 30 and joined when I was 29!


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 13, 2013)

Palladini said:


> Have you ever noticed, I have.  Most folks on this whole forum are above 30, most above 40 and up?  I do not think a single teenager or twenty something is on the forum. I guess they have not learned the low and slow method tastes so good.
> 
> Turkey bacon is something I might attempt in the next week or two, reason being, Thanksgiving is this weekend here in Canada and we usually see some great turkey sales just after this holiday up here.


Thats because teens and twenty somethings dont cook...... They ask Whats For Dinner......lol....

SmokinMad


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 13, 2013)

SmokinMad said:


> Thats because teens and twenty somethings dont cook...... They ask Whats For Dinner......lol....
> 
> SmokinMad


And have no patience. My 23-year old daughter is constantly telling me, "Your computer is SO SLOW!" It's only 2 years old.


----------



## smokinmad (Oct 13, 2013)

Well Duh Dad....a 2 yr old computer is an antique in the computer world....do you defrag the disk and do a disk cleanup? Mine is 2 also and I clean the drives often to maintain speed.  Good Luck, Dad  lol

Ron


----------



## ernurse28 (Nov 8, 2013)

Palladini it all depends on the age. I've aquired a love for food & smoking from my dad at a younger age. I'm 29 now and I have 2 grills and new braunfel grill/smoker I refinished, a 6 rack Bradley digital smoker. And a big joe xl kamado grill with a digi q auto control set up with all the rib racks, pizza stone & peel and beer can chicken holders a guy could have, but cooking/culinary is my second passion aside to ER nursing. It just depends on where you put your priorities & your money growing up. I understand where your coming from though :-) there are a few of us out here! I love this SMF website! People at work see it an obsession! Haha


----------



## palladini (Nov 8, 2013)

ERNurse28 said:


> Palladini it all depends on the age. I've aquired a love for food & smoking from my dad at a younger age. I'm 29 now and I have 2 grills and new braunfel grill/smoker I refinished, a 6 rack Bradley digital smoker. And a big joe xl kamado grill with a digi q auto control set up with all the rib racks, pizza stone & peel and beer can chicken holders a guy could have, but cooking/culinary is my second passion aside to ER nursing. It just depends on where you put your priorities & your money growing up. I understand where your coming from though :-) there are a few of us out here! I love this SMF website! People at work see it an obsession! Haha


I know there are a few in the younger crowd who do the low and slow thing, but they are few and far apart.  You have a head on your shoulder and went to work in good field, good for you.  You had the income to support your knowledge gained when younger, I know more than few people your age who did not do that, nor have the patience for a smoking food lifestyle.


----------



## smokinmad (Nov 8, 2013)

ErNurse....evening.....You Go Girl....One things for sure, you don't have a boring job. I was a Vol. FireFighter for 27 yrs, ran rescue when needed. So I worked with a few of your type, never wanted your job, not that mine was better. You see alot of trauma, but us E.R.Ts, well we saw it right up and personal. It was even tougher when your patients were people you knew. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.

    Dads and Moms, dare I forget GrandParents, since I'm both Are Great people. I owe everything I am to my GrandMother. She taught me to work and I've Hated her for it ever since.....LMAO.....sometimes I don't know when to stop. Oh yea, when the work is Done.

    I have a 5 acre farmette that we play with. Over a acre Garden that we put up in Jars, fresh chicken eggs....Yumm... didn't get much help from the kids, so I thought. Kids are grown now and boy do I see my wife and me in them. The oldest, lives in San Antonio on her Own 14 acre ranchette....Funny how that works... She and I have lots of Cell time, as I drive my big truck and she picks my brain for wisdom....Good Luck with That Daughter....lol

   The best thing for our younger generation is to SHOOT the TV and drag them out into the Yard. And as for grand Kids The more they are around us old folks the Better.


----------

